# Thermaltake Giant III VGA Cooler



## LexusTheSecond (6. Oktober 2004)

Ich hätte da mal wieder eine Frage  ;-) 
Wer kennt sich mit den Thermaltake Giant III VGA Cooler set aus und kann mir sagen ob dieses auch beí einer FX5200 von MSI zu installieren ist. Denn meine Grafikkarte hat ja schon einen eigenbauten Lüfter und dieses Coolingset wird ja im Sandwich-Verfahren angehangen. 
Das Set besteht ja aus zwei großen Kühlplatten mit zwei Lüftern und jetzt habe ich angst das der Lüfter irgendwie durch die installation beschädigt wird oder das ganze nicht passt.
(In einer Beschreibung steht aber dass das Set für Alle Nvidia und Radeon Karten geeignet ist)


----------



## alois (7. Oktober 2004)

Grad kurz gesucht:



> WICHTIG: Um die Giant 3 zu montieren ist es notwendig, den Originallüfter der VGA-Karte zu entfernen.
> Dadurch entfallen sämtliche Garantieansprüche gegenüber dem Hersteller der Grafikkarte. Wir übernehmen keine Haftung für Schäden die aufgrund einer fehlerhaften Montage entstehen.


----------



## LexusTheSecond (7. Oktober 2004)

Danke für deinen Beitrag. Ok das Problem ist jetzt gelöst, aber wenn jetzt der Lüfter von der Karte entfehrnt ist passt der neue Kühlkorper nicht auf den Chip (bzw. berührt diesen nicht) da links neben den Grafikchip (für alle die die Karte kennen) Transistoren un Co. liegen.


----------

